# Google Play



## mrkuntri (May 21, 2012)

I am getting this message from the Play Store ..

"Your device isn't compatible with this version."

I downloaded the the most recent 4.1 Gaaps 7.26 .. and I am currently running Liquid Smooth RC8 AOSP ROM.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Unless I'm mistaken (I haven't flashed a GSIII AOSP rom yet) that's not the latest JB GApps. The one underneath the July 26 GApps is dated newer than what you currenlty have. The latest reads: gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

Try that one and see what happens. Idk if you need to just reflash the newer GApps, but I recommend reflashing the rom then flash these GApps to see if this resolves your issue.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a thought, but clear cache and data from settings > apps > play store


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If you have altered your screen density at all that will be your issue. The Play looks at the density (among other things like build prop) to determine what is compatible

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had that problem but if you have titanium backup it will prompt you to either keep new user ID or to restore previous user ID. I restored my previous ID and then had no problems with the play store remembering my purchases .

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## pldtest (Dec 10, 2012)

I also have a problem with Google play. I have downloaded the gapps-ics-20120429-signed package to my phone, and the google play version is 3.5.16, but it cannot update automatically. so , how can I get the lastest google play and how the google play can update to lastest version 3.10.9 ? thanks a lot


----------

